# Opinions on Canidae for puppies



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I know its All Life Stages so it should be









Sasha is on this and I'm thinking how much easier life would be if they were on the same food! 

Any opinions on this food for puppies? I know alot say puppies should be on regular adult food due to protein content.

I cant believe I had a puppy a mere 3 years ago and still I have all these questions!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I raised my most recent pup on Canidae. She ate it from 4.5 months (when I got her) until almost a year old, when I switched her to raw. I have no complaints...she grew nice and slowly, coat was great, etc.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We feed Canidae and use it for puppies too, and we've been very happy with it. When we breed the pups are weaned right onto it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I too put my puppy on this as soon as I got her.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonga is 11 mo and has been on Canidae ALS ever since....I am now thinking about switching, he is getting eye boogers and itchy skin.....

On top of now he is getting finiky on eating.......time to experiment !!

***sigh***


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Apparently Canidae has changed their formula. There is a thread on here that deals with that issue. 

I use Orijen because they manufacture their own food


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i used candiae with my last pup. she did fairly well on it, the only complaint i have is that she seemed to have ALOT of poops with it. puppies do poop alot, but this was 6-7 times a day. made me wonder if it was digested properly. but, she was on it for the first year, and things settled down eventually. it was an ok food, but they have changed thier ingredients, and their were a few issues with the food this past year.
i have since changed to Taste of The Wild and i feel its a much better digested food.
Origen would be my first pick, but its very hard to get.
debbie


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I've tried (or should I say the dogs have tried!) Canidae and they liked it a lot (of course, I've not found a food that they don't like). I think they did well on it. I am sticking to Diamonds Naturals because the price is good, it's good food, and they do really well on it.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

In the process of switching over to Canidae - he LOVES it!!! Pooping 4 times a day - that hasnt changed. We should be completely switched over by Monday so we'll see then if pooping increases.

The older one has been on it for almost a year and she poops 2x a day (an extra time if she goes to the dog beach - she just gets soooo excited!!!!)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our Canidae eaters are 2x a day poopers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Canidae hasn't had any recalls this past year that I know of, and I have been looking. Mine poo twice a day, and a whole lot less than what I was getting with Nutro. Two shovels as opposed to 1/3 of a muck bucket minimum. I think that last year I spent half of my free time gathering poo. This year I just search for one to two piles per dog and that is it. 

Right now I have ten dogs eating Canidae and doing well on it. 8 of mine and two of my parents. I can switch between the four meats, the lamb, and the chicken without fazing it in. Having something all of them can eat is a blessing. Right now no one looks like they are starving to death either.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

we are officially switched over to Canidae!!! He loves it too!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We started Chevy on Canidae and he really likes it!


----------

